

Socialcam launches an API - mwseibel
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/04/socialcam-opens-api/

======
mrinterweb
I'm not a big fan of containing metadata and paging info in the response body.
Why does the meta response have a code attribute? That should be available
from the HTTP status code. I think pagination info should be in the headers
instead of in the response body.
<http://socialcam.com/developers/rest_api_overview>

~~~
kwi
Thanks for the comments. Also, we decided to go that way to make it more
practical. It doesn't change anything for the developer and can just provide
more value in some case. Especially when using some weird clients.

------
mwseibel
link to Socialcam developer site: <http://socialcam.com/developers>

